# Show poodle neck hair



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

So I'm tying to grow a lot of neck on my 6 month old parti poodle stedman he's showing ukc so hairs not too important but I'm a groomer and it's important to me I want to put him in a European style puppy clip, any way he has to wear a collar when I'm not home cause I have a dog door and I'm paranoid lol so I just use a little rope and hang his tag so it won't hurt his hair much and him and my Shar pei play all the time and sometimes he gets a hold of his hair and when I try to band it the Shar pei wants it even more lol they're so cute  anyways I discovered those poodleit collars has anyone used those?? If so what do you think could I use that on a regular basis maybe in place of banding so confusing. Also I've heard of a supplement called hairgro has anyone used this either I was wondering if it works


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're not banding, letting your dog wear something around it's neck, and allowing your dogs to play you may have some difficulty growing out neck hair. I'd recommend getting a poodleit collar if you walk your dog often, but at home you shouldn't have a collar on much.

I have a video that has a VERY easy way of banding that my girl seems to find much more comfortable as she scratches it rarely.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I watched the video but I noticed it's only the head hair can you follow that process down the neck too?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I stop that style at the back of her skull, down her neck I do the more traditional banding style


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A poodleit collar is to protect the neck hair during walks. It should not be worn often - only while going for a walk. This neck protector is gentle compared to other collars, but it is not a good idea to have any type of collar on a show dog with lots of neck hair.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

How often do you change the bands per day??


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I ordered a poodleit collar and it was a brilliant decision. Harley isnt in a 'show' clip, but I am cording his hair and dont want it to wear away the cording, so bought one. Its amazing... but as others said I suggest use of the coller only on walks, and even then banding is good  I believe you only have to change the bands once a week with an adult dog? but the opthers will know more


----------



## BLKNBLU (Jan 27, 2012)

*Neck hair help*

I have kids that show the poodles in junior showmanship in UKC and may try AKC if we can get the coat to fill out. BUT they are also 4 H dogs. SO they need to compete in obedience at fair as weel as showmanship. So they have to train obedience. What do we do to help protect the coat? I had looked at the collars mentioned in others posts. Could they compete in them? as they do seem to have a slipchain in them.


----------



## BLKNBLU (Jan 27, 2012)

*help with neck hair/collar*

I have kids that show the poodle in UKC junior showmanship and 4 H. The obedience part of 4 H worries me as the collar breaks the hair and gets stuck. So what do these kids need to do to save the neck hair and still be able to work the dogs?


----------

